# Can i trust this site?



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 15, 2012)

spitzekarte.com

That site is great cause i dont need a credit card to transfer the money.
I could just go to the bank and send the money to his acc.


----------



## Catastrophic (Aug 15, 2012)

It surely isn't a known site. There isn't even a WOT rating...

It looks legit. But I would make absolutely sure.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well i wanna buy Ace3DS Plus and i found this site on Ace3DS site.
You know when u lick where to buy and then theres a list of internet shops who sell it.
So i think its legit right?
Heres the link http://www.ace3ds.com/ace-3ds-where-to-buy.html


----------



## Maxternal (Aug 15, 2012)

StanScheler said:


> Well i wanna buy Ace3DS Plus and i found this site on Ace3DS site.
> You know when u lick where to buy and then theres a list of internet shops who sell it.
> So i think its legit right?
> Heres the link http://www.ace3ds.co...ere-to-buy.html


Yeah, that seems a bit more legit then, if the main site trusts it enough to link to it. That's always a good sign anyway.

(BTW, That's also the way Google decides relevance, the more people LINK to it, the more relevant it is.)


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 15, 2012)

fyi don't buy a ace3ds it sucks.
buy a aceKARD 2i


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 15, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> fyi don't buy a ace3ds it sucks.
> buy a aceKARD 2i



UGH..... everyone says that....... I am on firmware 4.2.0-10 and ace3DS Plus is cheap


----------



## Rydian (Aug 15, 2012)

You're an idiot.

I don't care if I get warned for the post, I just feel the need to point out that you're going to do something stupid, and when it backfires (cart drops support, etc.) we WILL make fun of you if you complain to us.


----------



## Langin (Aug 15, 2012)

StanScheler said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > fyi don't buy a ace3ds it sucks.
> ...



please don't do you want to end up like most R4 clone users? In the deep shit without support from the team? Well please think well of it before buying this thing.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well i could save money for DSTwo but i need a legit Europe site thats gonna ship me it for free.
And if i buy acekard2i i could not use it.
Btw the team still havent fixed ot fpr the latest firmware.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 15, 2012)

StanScheler said:


> Well i could save money for DSTwo but i need a legit Europe site thats gonna ship me it for free.



I'm in the UK and i've just made a flashcart purchase from http://www.zhuzhuchina.com/store/flashcard_for_dsi_and_xl_3ds.html

There shipping costs is reasonable and delivery is pretty quick too, my last purchase from them got to me in a little over a week.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 15, 2012)

eyes said:


> StanScheler said:
> 
> 
> > Well i could save money for DSTwo but i need a legit Europe site thats gonna ship me it for free.
> ...



And there is a bank acc in which i put the money or do i need to have a credit card to purchase?


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 15, 2012)

StanScheler said:


> eyes said:
> 
> 
> > StanScheler said:
> ...



I've made a credit card and debit card purchase myself, but if you wanna pay by Paypal you have to contact them first to arrange it.

EDIT: Typo


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 15, 2012)

eyes said:


> StanScheler said:
> 
> 
> > eyes said:
> ...



I cant do that.
Just Bank Acc money transfer.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Aug 15, 2012)

StanScheler said:


> I cant do that.
> Just Bank Acc money transfer.


You should be able to link your bank account with paypal, but honestly I would just go out and get one of those prepaid visa/mastercards and use that...and not buy an ace3ds plus


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 16, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> StanScheler said:
> 
> 
> > I cant do that.
> ...



Well ill tell my parents to try to ask about debit cards in the bank.
But i think the Visa and Mastercard debit cards needs to be payed to be used


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 16, 2012)

Give your parents the money and let them purchase for you?


----------

